# White Cloud Minnow Fry



## DavidB (Apr 27, 2010)

I have a tank of White Cloud Minnows and they have spawned, and seem to be continuing to spawn, because everyday I seem to note new tiny fry. This is new to me; I have read NOTHING about the spawning of White Cloud Minnows.

Any advice for giving them the best opportunity to thrive? Any special food, etc.? At this point, I assume they are eating the specks of leftover food from the adults.


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

hi there, I breed white clouds so maybe can give you some pointers. 

Newly hatched white clouds feed on infusoria, biofilm and rotifers - micro stuff that grows in your aquarium. when they get a little bit older (a few days) they'll eat very finely crushed flake food, and microworms.

Ideally, you'll have some moss or riccia in your aquarium, as well as some drift wood, as these grow the microorganisms that feed the babies.

White clouds don't typically eat their eggs or babies (there are always exceptions), so you can have newly hatched babies in the water next to the adults. Looks cool


----------



## DavidB (Apr 27, 2010)

Thanks for the feedback.

I am also wondering about the filter; does the intake tube of the filter need to have netting put over it to prevent the fry from getting sucked in, or are they smart enough (and strong enough swimmers) to avoid that on their own?


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

white clouds are stream/river fish and are strong swimmers, even when little. that said, if the fry become startled, they could dodge straight into the filter intake.

using a prefilter is a good cautionary measure. Personally, I find sponge prefilters too restrictive, so I use (soap/scent free) plastic scrubbies instead.


----------



## DavidB (Apr 27, 2010)

A few more questions:

Do white cloud minnows tend to spawn in particular areas (i.e. - in the gravel or in vegetation)? I would like to give the tank a major water change but will avoid siphoning water from an area if I think eggs might be around.

Do they spawn only during certain times of the year, or all the time?


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

my clouds (there are several colonies) prefer to spawn in floating material like riccia and hornwort (or even spawning mops or floating plastic plants). When the fry hatch they stay near -but not in - the spawning material, at the water's surface.

that said, they'll probably spawn on any plant material, real or fake, floating or not. 

When you do the water change, siphon the water from the bottom area of the tank. It should even be safe to lightly vacuum the substrate.

While you don't need to remove the babies to protect them from the adults, you can deliver food to them more easily in a smaller raising tank.


----------

